# True or false?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The President wants to increase gas mileage and lower fuel consumption. I've noticed ever since they started bumping up the ethanol in the gas my mileage has gone down in all my cars and I'm using more. So,here's the thing if they go back to just gas my mileage will go up and I'll use less.Now I'm sure the gas companies won't like that but do you think this is true?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I think your reasoning is sound but you know ethanol is a renewable resource where as when the oil is gone it is gone. As early as the 1920s leading automotive designers where calling for changing the infrastructure over to Alcohol (ethanol is very close.) They make motors that will run on about anything shifting over to manufacturing ethanol fueled vehicles. I think a change to agricultural instead of fossil fuel could happen (over say 10 years, maybe faster then a electric supply system) using the basics of the existing supply systems. It would be better for the plant, help farmers and allow us to produce the fuel we burn instead of shipping our dollars to the sand dunes.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

If we dedicate that much cropland to ethonal crops. What will that do to the price of food?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

IMAGE;1297148 said:


> If we dedicate that much cropland to ethonal crops. What will that do to the price of food?


JD will become even richer!

Your both right. More corn for fuel less to eat and it will cost more for both.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ethanol is completely unsustainable as a cost effective means without the massive amounts of government subsidies that go into it. Bring back good ole gas!


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

grandview;1297121 said:


> I've noticed ever since they started bumping up the ethanol in the gas my mileage has gone down in all my cars and I'm using more.


This is true. Although ethanol is cheaper. Just try E85, if you have a flex fuel vehicle. 20 cents cheaper per gallon, but ridiculously low mileage, so you buy more of it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Corn??? outdated fuel source Bios are being created by canola, algae, soy beans and sunflowers to name a few. algae farms can produce up to 22K gallons of vegetable oil per year per acre. If we stop exporting so much of our food crops (48 million metric tons of corn alone in 2010) and turn the acreage in to bio sources the money would stay in this country raising everyone's life quality.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Basher is right the more money you keep in the country the better off we'll all be. Plus when farmers make money they spend it. I do believe that there are much better alternatives to ethanol and we will figure all that out in the near future.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

You are correct and , it takes over 1 gallon of fuel to produce a gallon of ethanol! Hardly makes any sence to me. In Europe, they have diesel vehicles (cars) that get over 60 miles per gallon, we can't import them because they don't meet EPA standards! I could use a 1/3 of the fuel I use now and it doesn't meet standards? 
The whole thng is a joke! There is so much oil still to be extracted in this country that we would never have a worry if they (EPA and greenies) would allow it to be mined/drilled etc.

Also we could keep the oil we are exporting! HUH? Who woulda thought?


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Longae29;1297160 said:


> Ethanol is completely unsustainable as a cost effective means without the massive amounts of government subsidies that go into it. Bring back good ole gas!


agreed. government subsidies=FAIL, Im all for the farming industry, but ethanol is not the way to turn our fuel consumption down... Like JD Dave said, there are better alternatives and hopefully theyll figure it out soon.

Oh and Down with Obama...


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*Just leave U.S. alone*

If left to us (we) the people,and their were a way to make a car get 100 miles to a gallon of salt water ,it would have been done through free enterprise.....just get the guvment out of the way and a whole lot of schit would be come reality.Fairtax-insurence across state borders,tort reform.......VOTE FOR ME AND ILL SET YOU FREE--------ROCK ON BROTHER ROCK ONussmileyflag AND IT SEEMS NOBODYS INTERESTED IN LEARNIN BUT THE TEACHER....sorry got carried away there......old song old guy...


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Watch very carefully as to what happens w/ commodities markets starting around November & over the next 3-5 years +.....especially corn, wheat & natural gas. Cost, production, availability & control.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I think this big push on raising fuel economy (was it 56mpg...?) Is a terrible idea and will only make fuel prices go up. If my truck gets 10 mpg and I go and buy a new truck that gets 20 mpg, the oil company is loosing 50% of its profit. So they will raise the price to make up the difference. Gready bastards! As far as this e85 BS, the restrictions and regulations set fourth by the EPA should be completely lifted, giving auto makers the freedom to build on diesel. Diesel power is where its at. Fuel mileage, power and torque. But all these [email protected] [email protected] yuppies wont allow it to happen.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

pooleo8;1298133 said:


> As far as this e85 BS, the restrictions and regulations set fourth by the EPA should be completely lifted, giving auto makers the freedom to build on diesel. Diesel power is where its at. Fuel mileage, power and torque. But all these [email protected] [email protected] yuppies wont allow it to happen.


Since diesel is also a by product of refining oil it gives limited capacity and it is a lesser percentage vs gasoline. Diesel prices in Europe are already higher vs gasoline because everyone drives diesel over there. It won't eliminate the rising gas prices! If everyone drives a diesel it would make gasoline very cheap if demand goes down.

I do a gree so that diesel is a way better technology over a gas engine with a lot better efficiency as well.

Key is to get into renewable energy and get away from oil!


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anybody have anyy knowledge about natural gas run vehicles, there is a company down the street from me who is making natural gas filling stations for the state of indiana. from what i have heard the usa has plenty of natural gas.... although i do not thing they could run diesel with that....


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We used to do work with Biphase Technolohies in Egan MN. They have a propane and LPG system. Teleflex GFI might have one as well. I dealed with both of them before my scraper days.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dave_dj1;1297305 said:


> You are correct and , it takes over 1 gallon of fuel to produce a gallon of ethanol! Hardly makes any sence to me.


That has been proven wrong over and over.

Even if it was true much/most of the energy used to make ethanol is from a non motor fuel type of energy so in short making ethanol is a form of refining non motor fuels into motor fuels.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dave_dj1;1297305 said:


> Also we could keep the oil we are exporting! HUH? Who woulda thought?


Oil is a global commodity and priced like such. It doesn't really matter where it is produced or shipped to.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

http://www.newsmax.com/getattachment/067dd4ea-be3a-4b74-bc91-d363ba8058c2/obama-s-bus.jpg.aspx

THE NEW OBAMAMOBILE---1.1 MILLION---TOURING OUR MID-WEST

I'm sure some mid-west farmers will ask him:

1.Why so big?
2.What do you get for mileage?
3.Does it run on your government diesel or bio diesel?
4.When are you going to drag race Sarah Palin's bus?


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*thats funnie*

I dont care where your from.......THATS FUNNIE!!!!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

what happened to we don't have any money or we need to tighten our belt....

what a joke....it just proves the ploitician...ALL OF THEM do not havwe one #$%^^$#$ clue


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*If we the people had a set?*

Just one time in this nations history,All the incumbents were voted out of a job.....WE the people would look a whole lot stronger...Imagine that for a second or three!:realmad:


----------

